# My baby boy! * with pics *



## kimmy04

I posted in third tri after he was born but for anyone who didnt see I had him last monday, July 4th. I was in labour for 23 hours! He was born at 10:43 pm weighing 8lbs 4oz and I did it completely natural which was not my plan. I managed to stay at home until I was 6cm dilated, and still managing the pain pretty well. 2 hours later they checked me and I was only 7 cm. Another couple hours after that they checked again and said I was 7-8 and things were going pretty slow. By that point the pain was pretty bad and I asked for my epidural. The nurse called down and said they were sending it up. 5 minutes later I was screaming I needed to push and she told me I wasnt ready and not to push. Well I couldnt control it so I started pushing, she checked me and I was 10cm. It took 5 mins to go from 8-10 and there was no time for any pain relief. I pushed sooo hard and he was out in 4 minutes, the doctor just made it to the room when his head came out! It was a bit traumatic at the end because it went so fast, but soo worth it!!:cloud9::cloud9: Glad I didn't have to be induced and so proud of myself for not getting an epi! I didn't even have any tears so no stitches for me!!:happydance:

The healing is going great and my son is perfect! He caught on to breastfeeding right away, hardly ever cries, only wakes up once every 3-4 hours in the night! It's wonderful.

This was right after he was born:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/264385_10150298323008982_501358981_9096311_1806458_n.jpg

Here is OH with him:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/myboys.jpg

Still in the hospital just a day old:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/267484_10150255536592668_514747667_7266152_753176_n.jpg

and going home: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/268262_10150706884245093_575405092_19645491_802345_n.jpg


----------



## xSarahM

He's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations.
And welldone for doing it with no meds! Hope my labour is as quick and smoothe as yours.


----------



## merakola

Aww hun he is gorgeous. Congrats:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## daydreamerx

yay hes absolutely adorable, you must be super proud:flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

hes gorgeous!!! congrats xxx


----------



## x__amour

Well done honey! He is BEAUTIFUL!!! :D


----------



## ferens06

He's so cute, well done.....by the way, your OH is HOT. Haha.


----------



## xSarahM

ferens06 said:


> He's so cute, well done.....*by the way, your OH is HOT. Haha*.


I thought that but didnt want to say it :rofl:


----------



## ferens06

xSarahM said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> He's so cute, well done.....*by the way, your OH is HOT. Haha*.
> 
> 
> I thought that but didnt want to say it :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha woops here I go again, speaking my mind :blush:


----------



## Lexilove

I agree with them, your OH is hot and your LO is gorgeous! congrats :)


----------



## LittleBoo

What a little cutie :) congrats :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Congratulations!! :) so proud of you for no pain meds and a healthy baby :flower: he's gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy04

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Kaisma

Gorgeous little man! :flower: Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

Aw he is adorable, congratulations :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

He's gorgeous :cloud9: Congratulations :)
And I agree with everyone else, your OH is FIIIIIT :haha:


----------



## jc_catt

Such a beautiful boy, he looks like his daddy. :flower:


----------



## dreabae

Congrats =] He is adorable!!


----------



## Dantes Mom

Hes beautiful... You look lovely considering you have just given birth :) xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Congratulations on your new little prince! Enjoy him & take TONS of pictures. Little ones change so quickly!
Bahaha, ladies. I'm pretty sure we were all thinking 'damn, he's good looking.' Shh, don't tell my DH. :winkwink:


----------



## kimmy04

To all of you young mommas!! I just found this old thread of mine from when my son was born.. and I want to say you can do it!!! My son is almost 5 now and OH and I are on baby #3 and have been married over 3 years. I finished school and so did he - we now make 6 figures and have come such a long way from the first oops I'm pregnant! Not saying it was easy but definitely worth it. So don't let anyone bring you down and say a baby will ruin your life at a young age.


----------

